# Show off your funny horse pictures



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone got any funny shots of your horses? I want to see them!!!
Here are mine:









Neighing to a mare









Trying to see if the camera is food









Just think this picture is funny for some reason

If I find more I'll add them later


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are a few of mine:

At one point, these two were sniffing noses... stupid slow camera!










This foal was suckling on my nose....hehe


















"Food?"










Some people drool, others stick their tongues out:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i love this one! it may be a little blurry cause i cropped it badly!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Brickens loves sticking his tongue out.









Brickens got a little upset at his girlfriend.









This is Charlie yawning, he did that everytime you took off his halter or bridle.



























Lazlo saying what is that??









Forest seeing if the camera tastes good.


















Shorty doing the same.









Chandler taking Winston on a walk.



























A Lippizanner from the Lippizanner Show a few years ago.









Remmie talking.









Hope you like em'. Lol!


----------



## horsenaround (Feb 18, 2008)

I love this one, he looks so evil and is even grinning!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


>


Adorable.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

thought this one was cute. The 8 month old surrounded by curious warmbloods.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> thought this one was cute. The 8 month old surrounded by curious warmbloods.


That is just adorable!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

All of yalls pics gave me a chuckle! Thanks, I needed it tonight!!!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey, Hey, where ya goin????


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at that pink lip!! I am such a sucker for pink lips. I find it adorable!!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

awww those are alllllll greattttttt!!! Haha!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

heres more









^^ Yawning 









^^ Getting a little upset with me taking pictures









^^ Jack, one of the barn owners horses...that's actually just him...he's kinda stupid haha









^^ Devon, a beautiful Morgan, caught in the act of cribbing









^^ Smiling









^^Sonny the punk with liberty spikes


----------

